# probleme mit gentoo mailing lists?

## stream

seit gestern bekomme ich keine mails mehr von den gentoo mailing lists einzigste ausnahme ist gentoo-announce

bei einem mail an *-subscribe@gentoo.org gekomme ich nichts zurück (auch keine fehlermeldung)

hat jemand das gleiche problem?

----------

## Frank-Schmitt

dito. In einem irc-channel habe ich heute gelesen das der ml-server in der Liste von bl.spamcop.net gelandet ist.

----------

## plate

Kann ich nicht bestätigen, da ist alles sauber, jedenfalls keine Einträge bei den Blacklists für die Gentoo-Mailer, weder die Listserver noch die normalen SMTP. Wer hatte das wo behauptet?

----------

## Frank-Schmitt

robin.gentoo.org das ist der server der auf der spamcop-Liste gelandet sein soll.

----------

## stream

http://www.spamcop.net/w3m?action=checkblock&ip=robin.gentoo.org

140.105.134.102 not listed in bl.spamcop.net

----------

